# [APP][4.0+] Tunnel Drop [GAME]



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

*Tunnel Drop*










*THIS IS A BETA RELASE*

The highly addictive, outstandingly fun TUNNEL DROP is now available on the Play Store!

Can you handle the high speed drop through tunnels full of different walls? Can you navigate your way through, or will you crash before finding the path? How far can YOU go? Play now and find out!

How to play:
Tap to start and drag your finger around the tunnel to the opening in the walls that come at you. Pass through all the walls to beat the level.

How To Switch Controls:
Hit the menu button to open settings and then pick your control style.

DOWNLOAD ON THE GOOGLE PLAY STORE

*Changelog*

1.0.9
added option to invert controls (under settings)
fixed more performance issues (should be much smoother now)

1.0.8
added overflow menu button for settings
fixed more performance issues
fixed joystick control
misc game tweaks

1.0.7
added joystick control option (under settings via menu button)
fixed playback rate on some devices
optimized code more to improve performance

1.0.6

after beating level 1, you don't have to beat warm-up again
show high score on title screen
fixed bug causing crash sound to play with app closed
optimized code more to improve performance

1.0.5
added tracking of high score (top level completed)
added brief description of how to play on first screen
replaying from game over now starts at level 1 instead of intro
additional game optimizations
adjusted wording/placement for messages
fixed support for a few more devices

1.0.4
adjusted the walls
more walls become available in later levels
play sound effect when hitting a wall
adjusted tries allowed and shows tries left
adjusted some wording of things
other minor tweaks

1.0.3
optimized game code some more
fix bug with audio still playing on back button press
updated app launcher icon
fixed support for a few devices

1.0.2
faster startup
support for more devices
fix bug with audio
optimized game code

1.0.1
fix display on tablets

1.0
initial beta release


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Updated to 1.0.6!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Updated to 1.0.7!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Updated to 1.0.8!


----------



## jakeday (Dec 24, 2011)

Updated to 1.0.9!


----------

